# Another Easter Lamb



## scorchedporch (Apr 29, 2015)

My wife is ethnic Armenian, Born and raised in Buenos Aires.  In laws came for Easter, so naturally I was out to impress.  Marinated for about 36 hours in Red wine, tomato paste, a little red wine vinegar, onions, garlic and marjoram.  Made a little chimichurri with some mint in it on the side.  Butterflied and grilled it over oak directly.  One of the better lamb legs I've done.













DSC_0103.JPG



__ scorchedporch
__ Apr 29, 2015


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 30, 2015)

We do lamb chops with a mint/chimichurri at work and man is it good!!!

Points...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 30, 2015)

Armenian and Brazilian background blend. Man, I can only imagine what goes on in your kitchen.

Like your lamb.


----------



## gary s (Apr 30, 2015)

I love Lamb, It's just so expensive around here, (Beef Country)  I ate a lot of lamb when I was in Baku

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (May 2, 2015)

SP, looks delicious !


----------

